# Recent Jazz Session



## SamGarnerStudios (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, just recorded 2 new ballads. Check them out. Recorded on a 6 figure Steinway in a beautiful sounding hall. 

https://soundcloud.com/sam-garner


----------



## sammy24 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just listened to the track entitled "Those Kats Are Killin" - besides the great name choice, that was really a stellar track. After I write this post, I want to go back and listen some more!

Who are your main jazz influences? (your ideas/style remind me of Herbie, sorta). My personal fav is probably McCoy Tyner, but I love Bill Evans and Herbie Hancock as well. Great video on Dolphin Dance as well, btw.

Anyway, just wanted to pop by and say that I'm impressed. Good luck with all your music, jazz, writing, etc. Keep playing great music!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey man, thanks! 

My main jazz influences are Brad Mehldau and Keith Jarrett. Thanks for the good wishes.


----------

